# 2006-2010 Toyota Highlander Lexus RX 400h 450 Hybrid Battery HV 12 Cells Module



## badrobot (11 mo ago)

MasonLucas said:


> 2006-2010 Toyota Highlander Lexus RX 400h 450 Hybrid Battery HV 12 Cells Module On Ebay
> 
> Price: $540.00
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/265031207958?


hi i got one too and broke it down into three 4cell modules i gonna add 1 prius nimh battery to each module to get 48 volt


----------

